# Surprise box of preps



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So I started cleaning out my garage yesterday to get ready for winter. I pulled down the snow shovels, moved the snow blower closer to the door, reorganized some storage, etc. I found an unmarked box shoved behind some storage totes and set it aside as I continued my work. A little while later I grabbed the box and opened it. Apparently it was from the last time I swapped out department issue vehicles (as in 2008, not 2012). I can only presume these were extras or stuff I just didn't want to toss out or who knows, but no matter what I boxed the stuff up and brought it home. Contents included 2 pair of Hatch Specialist gloves, a wool watch cap, a neoprene face mask, a large package of misc. zip ties, 1/2 a roll of black duct tape, several light sticks, a dozen pens, a couple rite-in-the-rain note books, a Winchester brand multi-tool and two 20 round USGI AR magazines. None of those items are brand new except the zip ties, but they are all in fair to good condition. There was other stuff in there but that stuff all ended up in the trash (including a package of beef jerky that looked like a package of dryer lint - nasty). It's interesting how my mindset has changed in just 4 years and that this box of _junk_ is now a box of preps. Now I want to go through all the storage totes and see what other surprise preps might be hiding out there!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

What do you do for a living that would have such great 'junk'?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am a custodian at an adult book store & theater. :eyebulge:

Kidding, I am a police officer.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

He is Prepardsociety's own Tackleberry. LOL No Kidding the actor who played him, David Graff was from a town not to far from me.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am a custodian at an adult book store & theater. :eyebulge:
> 
> Kidding, I am a police officer.


Before I got married I was a domme. Made good money and had lots of 'weapons' in the house. When the DH and I got pregnant with Roo I ended up selling all my toys and opted for a more child friendly home. Wish I had kept the police issue handcuffs...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Grimm said:


> Before I got married I was a domme. Made good money and had lots of 'weapons' in the house. When the DH and I got pregnant with Roo I ended up selling all my toys and opted for a more child friendly home. Wish I had kept the police issue handcuffs...


ok, WHERE is the 'TMI' emoticon? :eyebulge: vract: :sssh: :teehee:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> ok, WHERE is the 'TMI' emoticon? :eyebulge: vract: :sssh: :teehee:


LOL! Its not as 'wild n dirty' as it sounds. It was a way to put myself through college and I only had to make old businessmen bark like a dog and crawl on their knees.

The 'wild n dirty' stories are from my days as a pirate.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I bet your surprise box of preps would be a lot more interesting than mine! And contain a lot more silicone based item. Now I need to go over to the prepping game thread and list ball-gag as a "how would use this" item.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Grimm said:


> LOL! Its not as 'wild n dirty' as it sounds. It was a way to put myself through college and I only had to make old businessmen bark like a dog and crawl on their knees.
> 
> The 'wild n dirty' stories are from my days as a pirate.


OMG... That is too funny.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

invision said:


> OMG... That is too funny.


I have stories that make sailors blush.

Seriously, I am not allowed to tell Roo any of these stories until she is grown and married. The DH has put his foot down about this issue. That's why the pictures are kept under lock and key.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I bet your surprise box of preps would be a lot more interesting than mine! And contain a lot more silicone based item. Now I need to go over to the prepping game thread and list ball-gag as a "how would use this" item.


I'm sure my box of surprise preps would just be some kitchen or camping items I have forgotten about.

I'm a lot less deviant now that I am a mother...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> That's why the pictures are kept under lock and key.


I was going to post one of those animated "This post is worthless without pics" GIFS, but then Mrs. Sentry18 might see it and she would not be amused.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I was going to post one of those animated "This post is worthless without pics" GIFS, but then Mrs. Sentry18 might see it and she would not be amused.


:rofl:

The DH would agree with Mrs. Sentry18.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

pictures? Thats going to be one interesting after thanksgiving sit down.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am a custodian at an adult book store & theater. :eyebulge:
> 
> Kidding, I am a police officer.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thats what I felt like yesterday morning at surprise shakedown.

I wish I could find a box like that.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Grimm said:


> LOL! Its not as 'wild n dirty' as it sounds. It was a way to put myself through college and I only had to make old businessmen bark like a dog and crawl on their knees.
> 
> The 'wild n dirty' stories are from my days as a pirate.


I can just imagine you playing "shiver me timber" :droolie: :2thumb: :teehee:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grimm;174647
I'm a lot less deviant now that I am a mother... :D[/QUOTE said:


> Uh huh, sure I beleive you!:lolsmash:
> 
> Wait till I tell this en ta the church ladies group!:eyebulge:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I have stories that make sailors blush.
> 
> Seriously, I am not allowed to tell Roo any of these stories until she is grown and married. The DH has put his foot down about this issue. That's why the pictures are kept under lock and key.


I wouldn't want my mother telling me stuff like that. vract:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I wouldn't want my mother telling me stuff like that.


I wouldn't want ANYONE'S mother telling me stuff like that.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I wouldn't want ANYONE'S mother telling me stuff like that.


Hey! I just found out that my mother made leather gear for her gay friends in college if you know what I mean...

That must be where I get this bad girl turned good attitude...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Uh huh, sure I beleive you!:lolsmash:
> 
> Wait till I tell this en ta the church ladies group!:eyebulge:


What?! I'm a good girl

...NOW!


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

Grimm said:


> What?! I'm a good girl
> 
> ...NOW!


That is exactly how my wife says it.... I just smile back in response.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ravensoracle said:


> That is exactly how my wife says it.... I just smile back in response.


What can I say?!


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

(Joking)... It's a public forum and opsec has many forms. But you'd probably get a kick out of our little group Grimm. 

Back on topic. I just helped my dad go through my grandma's estate that had been put in storage when she went into the hospital. It's been setting for a couple of years until we found the time to get through it. I found several gems that have been added to our prep. Top of the list is my grandpa's moonshine recipe he made before he passed in his early 30's.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ravensoracle;174805 Top of the list is my grandpa's moonshine recipe he made before he passed in his early 30's.[/QUOTE said:


> Now yer talkin!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Before I got married I was a domme. Made good money and had lots of 'weapons' in the house. When the DH and I got pregnant with Roo I ended up selling all my toys and opted for a more child friendly home. Wish I had kept the police issue handcuffs...


You really should have kept some of that stuff....zombies wouldn't expect a whip lashing! :rofl: Cuffs....ya never know.....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> You really should have kept some of that stuff....zombies wouldn't expect a whip lashing! :rofl: Cuffs....ya never know.....


I kept my custom bullwhip. I have used it at work a few times. But then I work in the film industry so 90% of the time things I happen to have sitting in my car end up being used on screen.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ravensoracle said:


> (Joking)... It's a public forum and opsec has many forms. But you'd probably get a kick out of our little group Grimm.
> 
> Back on topic. I just helped my dad go through my grandma's estate that had been put in storage when she went into the hospital. It's been setting for a couple of years until we found the time to get through it. I found several gems that have been added to our prep. Top of the list is my grandpa's moonshine recipe he made before he passed in his early 30's.


About ten years ago I helped my ex clean out his grandmother's house after her passing. He didn't want any of her stuff so we had a garage sale. I ended up loading all kinds of stuff into my car that I currently use as preps (shake flashlight, pelican case etc). I was surprised that Andy didn't want any of it. He is a prepper of sorts- the guns and ammo get you anything you need/want kind.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well Grimm your group needs to be on the ball. Who's been a naughty prepper?? Eek!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mojo4 said:


> Well Grimm your group needs to be on the ball. Who's been a naughty prepper?? Eek!!


or would that be ball-GAG? :rofl:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Miss Grimm says to pick veggies and tend to the critters or its the gimp box. Nobody likes that! Except maybe magus.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Miss Grimm says to pick veggies and tend to the critters or its the gimp box. Nobody likes that! Except maybe magus.


Sorry. I wasn't paying attention. The children chewed through their straps again...


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

We cleaned out the shed over the summer and found things long forgotten. 
Camping gear, stoves , tools, and lanterns. 
Even an old Aladdin lamp.
We sorted it out and added it to the proper totes, cleaned and repaired the Aladdin lamp. And presto, surprise preps. 
What can we clean out next?


----------

